# [Oblivion] Wo Sachen sicher lagern?



## BenQman (28. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute, 
Ich hab im Klingen Wolkentempel (namen vergessen ^^)
meine aufgesammelten Waffen, sprich verzauberte und auch so einige schwere Rüstungen (Die Arena Großmeister Rüstung) im Schlafraum in eine Truhe gepackt. Zusätzlich Tränke, Zaubersprüche und einen Varla Stein und anderen Kram, damit ich Bei Oblivion Reisen Platz für neue Sachen habe.
Tja, ich wollte mir einige Sachen rausholen, nur ist die Kiste jetzt mit anderen Sachen gefülllt (Pantoffeln, Zirkel und so ein Hemd...)^^
Meine schönen Sachen sind weg... ärgerlich, aber was soll man machen.. ich hab nur Schnellgespeichert...
Naja nun hab ich wieder einiges angesammelt... wo kann ich Sachen sicher verstauen? Sollte ich mir ein Haus kaufen?? Ich hab ca. 4500Gold und es gab irgendwo eins für 3000....
Bitte helft mir


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2007)

ich hab selber ne ein haus gekauft, aber ich GLAUB da kannst du deine sachen dann auch sicher aufbawahren. probier es mal aus.


----------



## BenQman (28. Januar 2007)

Herbboy am 28.01.2007 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab selber ne ein haus gekauft, aber ich GLAUB da kannst du deine sachen dann auch sicher aufbawahren. probier es mal aus.



Hmmkay... die Sachen waren auch erst nach 2-3 Tagen (Und ein Level UP glaube ich) weg...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2007)

BenQman am 28.01.2007 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 28.01.2007 23:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meinst du jetzt 2-3 tage im spiel? dann mach doch einfach mehrere "schnellreisen", da vergeht die zeit ja im hintergrund trotzdem normal. dann kannst du zB 4 tage schnell "simulieren".

ansonsten such mal per google nach "oblivion haus aufbewahren" , da findest du sicher seiten, die das thema beinhalten.


----------



## HanFred (29. Januar 2007)

beim levelup geht alles verloren, was man in kisten packt.
ausser eben im eigenen haus. da bleibt alles so, wie es sein soll.
also... haus kaufen. vielleicht erstmal das günstige in Anvil, sollte man sich leisten können, nur ist damit halt noch ein kleines bisschen arbeit verbunden.


----------



## BenQman (29. Januar 2007)

HanFred am 29.01.2007 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> beim levelup geht alles verloren, was man in kisten packt.
> ausser eben im eigenen haus. da bleibt alles so, wie es sein soll.
> also... haus kaufen. vielleicht erstmal das günstige in Anvil, sollte man sich leisten können, nur ist damit halt noch ein kleines bisschen arbeit verbunden.



soa hab mir jetzt das in der kaiserstadt für 2000 +760 Lagereinrichtung gekauft...

Naja danke trotzdem


----------



## spake (30. Januar 2007)

HanFred am 29.01.2007 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> beim levelup geht alles verloren, was man in kisten packt.
> ausser eben im eigenen haus. da bleibt alles so, wie es sein soll.



Du musst in deinem eigenen Haus die Gegenstände nicht einmal irgendwo einschließen. Was du auf den Boden fallenlässt, bleibt dort genauso liegen.


----------



## Goddess (31. Januar 2007)

HanFred am 29.01.2007 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> beim levelup geht alles verloren, was man in kisten packt.
> ausser eben im eigenen haus. da bleibt alles so, wie es sein soll.
> also... haus kaufen. vielleicht erstmal das günstige in Anvil, sollte man sich leisten können, nur ist damit halt noch ein kleines bisschen arbeit verbunden.


Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Wie ich mich erinnere, habe ich gleich zu Anfang des Spiels, in der Imperial City das Schiff der Piraten das direkt neben dem "Armenviertel" liegt, überfallen. Dort habe ich also alle Piraten getötet, und das Schiff dann als mein Hauptquartier genutzt. In weiterer Folge habe ich mich dann eines Quest angenommen, wo ich einen Ober-Piraten töten sollte, der auf dem Schiff lebt. Der Pirat war also wieder da, ich habe ihn getötet, das Schiff von oben bis unten "gesäubert", und meinen Gegenstände waren trotzdem noch da. Eine ähnliche Erfahrung habe ich auch in einem Räuber Quartier gemacht, das in den "Blackwoods'" gelegen ist. Das Haus, das als Hauptquartier gewählt wird, muss also nicht unbedingt gekauft sein. Es dürfen sich darin lediglich keine NPC mehr aufhalten. Das würde meine Geschichte und meine Erfahrungen bestätigen.


----------

